# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دیگه بردیم!  نمیدونم چرا توانی برام نمونده!!! دوستان کمک

## pezeshkitehran

دوستان سال سومم تجربی 
نمیدونم چرا دیگه توانی برام نمونده برای درس خوندن 
تو آزمونای کانون هم هی میگم این آزمون نه آن آزمون واقعا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟ 
خیلی گیج شدم 
دوستان رووووحیه و کککککمکککک

----------


## fardad1

ترازت چنده ؟؟
 نا امید نشو زمان کافی زیاد داری

----------


## Healer

داداش هنو سومیا  :Yahoo (21): 
یکم تفریح کن ذهنت باز شه
درسم بخون اما باهاش خودکشی نکن جون داشته باشی پیش رو هم بخونی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

به خودتون سخت نگیرین اینجوری توانی نمیمونه برای ادامه نمیدونم اگه مشغله ی ذهنی زیادی درمورد کنکور دارین بریزین دور به قول پدرم اول خود آدم بعد درس اگه خودتونو نابود کنین که نمیشه به جایی رسید

----------


## pezeshkitehran

Up

----------


## fatemeh.L

منم دقیقا همین حسو دارم^_^

----------


## pezeshkitehran

Up

----------


## mobin7

سال سومی زیاد به خودت سخت نگیر
تابستون جدی تر بخون

----------


## Aries

> دوستان سال سومم تجربی 
> نمیدونم چرا دیگه توانی برام نمونده برای درس خوندن 
> تو آزمونای کانون هم هی میگم این آزمون نه آن آزمون واقعا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟ 
> خیلی گیج شدم 
> دوستان رووووحیه و کککککمکککک


مواد بزن برو سره درست یه کله بشین بخون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pezeshkitehran

Up

----------


## laleh74

فقط داری تاپیکو  up میکنی؟؟؟

به جای اینکه تاپیک آپ کنی جواب کسایی که وقت گذاشتن و پستت رو خوندن و راهنماییت کردن رو بده

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان سال سومم تجربی 
> نمیدونم چرا دیگه توانی برام نمونده برای درس خوندن 
> تو آزمونای کانون هم هی میگم این آزمون نه آن آزمون واقعا چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟ 
> خیلی گیج شدم 
> دوستان رووووحیه و کککککمکککک


دوستاتوعوضکن!
با ادمای درسخون رفت وامد کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*ینی چی بریدم؟؟
ببین دقیقا مشکلت چیه؟؟؟
از این بردین ها واسه همه حتی رتبه یک هم هست... ولی نباید کوتاه بیابی... اول باید دقیقا خودددد مشکلت پیدا کنی و بعد ی راه حل خوب واسش پیدا کنی...
واسه تویی که سومی هستی کم اوردن خیلی زوده...
در ضمن از الان به خودت فشار نیار... اگر  بقیه روزها رو پر کاری میکنی حتما دو روز در هفته رو اففف باش... روند نرمال زندگیت رو به هیییییچچچ وجه بهم نزن تا از این بردین ها نیاد سراغت...*

----------


## baranketab

چی چی بریدم دوستم 
تو باید بترکونی تازه اولش :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99): ه ها

----------


## pezeshkitehran

شما خودتون چندمید؟ 
بعضی ها میگن از سال سوم شروع نکنی قافله رو باختی

----------


## pezeshkitehran

> *ینی چی بریدم؟؟
> ببین دقیقا مشکلت چیه؟؟؟
> از این بردین ها واسه همه حتی رتبه یک هم هست... ولی نباید کوتاه بیابی... اول باید دقیقا خودددد مشکلت پیدا کنی و بعد ی راه حل خوب واسش پیدا کنی...
> واسه تویی که سومی هستی کم اوردن خیلی زوده...
> در ضمن از الان به خودت فشار نیار... اگر  بقیه روزها رو پر کاری میکنی حتما دو روز در هفته رو اففف باش... روند نرمال زندگیت رو به هیییییچچچ وجه بهم نزن تا از این بردین ها نیاد سراغت...*


شما خودتون چندمید؟  بعضی ها میگن از سال سوم شروع نکنی قافله رو باختی

----------


## kimiagar

*
سال سومی و الان داری خودتو میکشی 
خداوند آخر و عاقبتتو ختم به خیر کنه 
گاماس گاماس بیا جلو بابا 
*

----------


## va6hid

چاییتو گُزَل کن!

----------


## ZAPATA

خرجش یه شام پاین چری براندیه ... !

----------


## fatemeh.L

> خرجش یه شام پاین چری براندیه ... !


فارسی بگو مام بفهمیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ZAPATA

> فارسی بگو مام بفهمیم



Champaign Cherry Brandy
...........
ترجمش یه چی مثل شبیه ... بلوبری ... میشه دیگه ! .... 
همه جای دنیا همینو بهش میگن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

من سال سومم. جدی نگرفتم ریاضی مستمر تجدید میشم

----------


## fatemeh.L

> Champaign Cherry Brandy
> ...........
> ترجمش یه چی مثل شبیه ... بلوبری ... میشه دیگه ! .... 
> همه جای دنیا همینو بهش میگن


کلا نمیفهمم داری چی میگی 
فکر کنم خیلی خستم^_^

----------


## ZAPATA

> کلا نمیفهمم داری چی میگی 
> فکر کنم خیلی خستم^_^



نگا عزیزم ... از اینا
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fatemeh.L

اها ....
میگم داغون شدم میگی نه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ZAPATA

> اها ....
> میگم داغون شدم میگی نه


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pezeshkitehran


شما خودتون چندمید؟  بعضی ها میگن از سال سوم شروع نکنی قافله رو باختی


96 سومین کنکورمه... پارسال 9000 منطقه دو شدم... چرت و پرت میگن حتی حاضرم قسم بخورم... کل کنکور 6-7 ماهه البته اگه بلد باشی چیکار کنی... همین 6 ماه اگه با روش درست بری جلو میترکونی حتی زیر 100... و حتی اگه پایت بشششدت ضعیف باشه...
من خودم تازه از همین شنبه میخوام شروع کنم...*

----------


## arefeh78

*ما تازه اول راهیم* :Y (551):

----------


## arefeh78

> من سال سومم. جدی نگرفتم ریاضی مستمر تجدید میشم


*منظور بچه ها این نبود که کلا ول کنید به امان خدا
درس باید منطقی خوند هر سال باید به اندازه همون سال خوند معلومه نباید سومو مثل پیش دانشگاهی خوند
بعدشم این اقا کلا نا امیده پاش نرسیده به چهارم*

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> *منظور بچه ها این نبود که کلا ول کنید به امان خدا
> درس باید منطقی خوند هر سال باید به اندازه همون سال خوند معلومه نباید سومو مثل پیش دانشگاهی خوند
> بعدشم این اقا کلا نا امیده پاش نرسیده به چهارم*


والا کلا ول نکردم به توکل خدا.خیلی هم میخوندم معلممون همش امتحان سوال سخت میداد منم کم میگرفتم.
در ضمن ما ی کلاس40نفره هستیم.وقت نمیشه  تک تکمون بیاییم تخنه

----------


## a--ali--a

سال سوم بیشتر روی مفهومی خوندن تمرکز کن و توجه به اینکه تست هم بزنی تا دستت روان شه ب تست زدن...
خیلی نیاز ب فشار آوردن نیست..
ولی دیگه شل هم نگیر...

----------


## arefeh78

> والا کلا ول نکردم به توکل خدا.خیلی هم میخوندم معلممون همش امتحان سوال سخت میداد منم کم میگرفتم.
> در ضمن ما ی کلاس40نفره هستیم.وقت نمیشه  تک تکمون بیاییم تخنه


*
متاسفانه  خیلی از ااین معلم های مریض پیدا میشن
ولی اگه امتحانات خیلی سخته اصلا خودنو ناراحت نکن برای اینکه امتحان نهایی خیلی منطقی واسونه*

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
ببینید مشکل خیلی از داوطلبین همینه که اولش با قدرت شرو میکنن (که به اصطلاح اگه ناراحت نمیشین من میگم جو گیر میشن!) بعد که یه خرده درس میخونن و خسته میشن دیگه در روز 2 ساعتم نمیخونن چون اون انرژی رو مصرف کردین و دیگه انرژی براتون نمیمونه 
البته من همیشه گفتم که با قدرت شروع کردن خوبه اما اینکه همیشه با همین قدرته پیش برید نه اینکه اولشو بخوین با قدرت برید بعد که خسته شدید و انرژیتون تموم شد درسو رهاش کنید 
این اصلا کار درستی نیس 
اهسته اهسته برید ولی پیوسته 
بعد تازه شما سومی یه علمه وقته برای شما (جای تفریح هم برای خودت بذار)
یا علی/. :Yahoo (3):

----------

